# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Âu >  Du lịch Hungary - Đức - Tây Ban Nha - Pháp 12 Ngày

## hainiemtin

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Budapest*
Xe và Hướng dẫn viên ANZ travel đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn trong thành phố, khởi hành đi sân bay Nội Bài làm thủ tục đáp chuyến bay đi Budapest - Hungary.

*Ngày 02: Budapest - Balaton (Ăn trưa, tối)*
Hướng dẫn viên đón đoàn tại sân bay Ferihegy về vùng đồng quê Balaton. Làm thủ tục nhận phòng và ăn trưa tại khách sạn. Buổi chiều: Đoàn đi xe ngựa tham quan thành cổ và các vùng quê địa phương. Nướng thịt và nếm thử rượu tại hầm rượu và uống không hạn chế các loại rượu vang được làm từ nho.
Ăn tối tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Balaton.

*Ngày 03: Balaton - Balatonfured (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi dọc theo hồ Balaton đến tham quan và tắm tại khu du lịch nước nóng nổi tiếng Héviz. Héviz là hồ nước nóng chữa bệnh tự nhiên duy nhất trên thế giới. Tác dụng chữa bệnh của nước hồ Héviz đã được biết tới từ thời La Mã. Từ thế kỷ 18, nơi đây đã trở thành điểm du lịch nổi tiếng châu Âu. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Buổi chiều: Đoàn dạo chơi dọc theo hướng bắc của hồ đến thăm bán đảo Tyhany. Sau đó đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan thành phố Balatonfured - Thành phố du lịch nổi tiếng nằm bên hồ Balaton.
Ăn tối tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao.

*Ngày 04: Balaton - Budapest (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn khởi hành đi Budapest. Thăm đại lộ Andrássy, thăm quảng trường anh hùng Hősök tere thăm tòa nhà Quốc hội Országház, một trong những tòa nhà quốc hội đẹp nhất thế giới, nằm bên bờ sông Danuyp. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
Buổi chiều: Thăm khu thành và cung điện cổ trên đồi. Thăm pháo đài người đánh cá Halászbástya của Budapest.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Đi dạo bằng tàu thủy trên sông Danuyp. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Budapest.

*Ngày 05: Budapest - Berlin (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn sáng và đi mua sắm. Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Berlin, Đức. Đoàn đến Berlin lúc 16h00. Thăm một đoạn tường Berlin còn sót lại trong chiến tranh Đông - Tây. Thăm chợ Đồng Xuân của người Việt ở Berlin.
Ăn tối tại khách sạn hoặc nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Berlin.

*Ngày 06: Berlin (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: quảng trường Potsdamer Platz, thăm cổng thành Brandenburger Tor, thăm nhà Quốc hội Deutscher Bundestag, thăm khu tưởng niệm chiến tranh Do Thái Holocaust Denkmal, thăm quảng trường Alexanderplatz, thăm tháp truyền hình Fernsehturm.
Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi tham quan bảo tàng Pergamon có cổng Ischtar-Tor - nguyên bản của Đế chế Babylon hùng mạnh cổ xưa. Đi mua sắm.
Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Berlin.

*Ngày 07: Berlin - Barcelona ( Ăn sáng, trưa, tối )*
Sau khi ăn trưa, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đón chuyến bay đi Barcelona, Tây Ban Nha. Đoàn đến Barcelona lúc 11h30. Buổi chiều, đoàn đi thăm khu phố cổ có kiến trúc kiểu Gothic, Barri Gotic,thăm Quảng trường Sant Jaume, Plaça Sant Jaume, thăm nhà thờ Cathedrad, thăm khu phố Las Ramblas, thăm công viên Park Guell.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Barcelona.

*Ngày 08: Barcelona (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: Thăm quảng trường lớn Catanluya, Plaça Catanluya, thăm đại lộ Passeig de Gracia, thăm ngôi nhà cổ tích Casa Batllo’ của kiến trúc sư Antonio Gaudi, thăm tòa nhà đá Casa Pedrera, thăm nhà thờ lớnSagrada Familia. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều đoàn đi thăm Quảng trường lớn Espanya, Plaça Espanya, thăm lâu đài Castillo Monjuic, thăm nơi tổ chức Thế vận hội Olympic, thăm khu vườn Costa i Llobera, nơi có thể ngắm nhìn thành phố Barcelona từ trên cao, thăm bến cảnh du lịch của Barcelona, Port de Barcelona, thăm tượng đài Columbus. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Nghỉ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao.

*Ngày 09: Barcelona - Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay đón chuyên bay đi Paris. Đến Paris lúc 11h50. Đoàn đến thăm Quận 13 là nơi có cộng đồng người Việt đông đúc. Thăm cầu Alexandre III, thăm đại cung điện và tiểu cung điện Grand Palais và Petit Palais, thăm điệnInvalides, viện quân y, bảo tàng vũ khí có mộcác vua Hôtel des Invalides. Thăm quảng trường Place du Trocadéro, thăm tháp Eiffel, tour Eiffel. Đi du thuyền Bateaux Mouches trên dòng sông Seine.
Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và ngủ đêm tại khách sạn 3 sao ở Paris.
*
Ngày 10: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, đoàn đi tham quan: Nhà thờ Sacré coeur trên đồi Montmartre, thăm Đại lộ Chams Elysée, thăm Khải Hoàn Môn Arc De Triomphe, thăm Quảng trường Hòa Hợp Place de la Concorde, thăm tòa nhà Quốc hội Assemblé Nationale. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều tham quan Tòa thị chính Hôtel de Ville, thăm Quảng trường Place Vendôme, thăm Viện hàn lâm quốc gia âm nhạc Opéra National de Paris, thăm nhà thờ Notre Dame de Paris, thăm điện Panthéon dành cho các vĩ nhân Le Panthéon. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng và nghỉ đệm tại Paris.

*Ngày 11: Paris (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn đi tham quan: Cung điện Château de Verseilles ở ngoại ô Paris. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Chiều đoàn tham quan bảo tang Musée du Louvre. Đoàn mua sắm tại trung tâm thương mại Paris. Ăn tối và nghỉ đêm tại Paris.
*
Ngày 12: Paris - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng)*
Sau khi ăn sáng, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Charles de Gaulle khởi hành về Hà Nội. Chia tay và kết thúc chương trình.

*+ Liên hệ:*

*Công ty CP Xúc tiến thương mại Đầu tư & Du lịch ANZ*
Địa chỉ: 	Số 71 Phố Mai Hắc Đế, Q.Hai Bà Trưng, TP.Hà Nội
Tel.: 	(04) 3974 4405, 3974 4406
Fax.: 	(04) 3974 4407
Hotline: 	091 2377 644 (Mr. Nghị), 094 286 8677 (Mrs. Liên)

----------


## dongyi

Có Bạn nào đã đi du lịch các nước này chưa? ở đó có gì thú vị không?

----------


## leminhminh6869

Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v
 GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA | TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ
GIÁ VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI ĐI NHẬT BẢN | TEL 0466637567 | NAGOYA | NIIGATA | OBIHIRO | OITA | OKINAWA | OSAKA | SAPPORO CHITOSE | SENDAI | TAKAMATSU | TOKYO HANEDA |  TOKYO | UBE | WAKKANAI | YAMAGATA | VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI JAPAN GIÁ RẺ | LỊCH BAY VÀ GIÁ VÉ ĐI NHẬT BẢN | VÉ 1 CHIỀU VÀ KHỨ HỒI | VÉ PHỔ THÔNG VÀ THƯƠNG GIA
LIÊN HỆ ĐẶT VÉ : 0466622231 // 0462962557
- TƯ VẦN, LÀM VISA ĐI NHẬT BẢN, VISA JAPAN, XIN GỌI: 0422400333

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY ĐI NHẬT BẢN GIÁ RẺ NHẤT VN XIN GỌI: 0423240240

- BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY NỘI ĐỊA NHẬT BẢN & LIÊN TUYẾN QUỐC TẾ 

- ĐẶT PHÒNG KHÁCH SẠN, XE Ở NHẬT BẢN 

- BOOK KHÁCH SẠN TOÀN CẦU 

- TỔ CHỨC CÁC TOUR DU LỊCH NHẬT BẢN, HÀN QUỐC, CHÂU ÂU, MỸ, ÚC XIN GỌI: 0422400333

Phòng vé máy bay

VINA HOLIDAY

Tel: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23240240

Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 – 01252489999

Phục vụ 24/7 giao vé tân nhà miễn phí trong nội thành Hà Nội

Liên tục có các chương trình khuyến mại vé máy bay giá rẻ trong nước và quốc tế

Đặt vé, giữ chỗ, cung cấp booking vé máy bay miễn phí cho quý khách đi xin visa

Vé đang khuyến mại

-          Vé máy bay đi Nhật khứ hồi 1 tháng giá 480$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay từ Hà Nội/TPHCM đi – Nhật Bản giá khuyến mại 650$ + Tax khứ hồi open 1 năm

-          Vé máy bay đi Úc giá rẻ hơn các hãng từ 20-100$

-          Vé máy bay đi TPHCM/Nha Trang/ Đà Nẵng giá vé từ 415.000 bay Jetstar

-          Vé máy bay đi Mỹ từ 720$ + Tax

-          Vé máy bay đi Singapore từ 32$ ++ bay của Tiger Airways

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan, Malaysia từ 19$++ bay của Air Asia

-          Vé máy bay đi Hongkong từ 245$ + bay của Hongkong Airlines áp dụng cho 2 người đi cùng nhau

-          Vé máy bay đi Quảng Châu, Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải từ 225$ +

-          Vé máy bay đi Hàn Quốc chỉ từ 580$+

-          Vé máy bay đi Châu Âu giá chỉ từ 800$

-          Vé máy bay đi Thái Lan từ 87$+ bay của Vietnam Airlines

-          Vé máy bay đi Nga từ 500$+ Tax

-          CÒN NHIỀU VÉ MÁY BAY KHUYẾN MẠI KHÁC XIN QUÝ KHÁCH VUI LÒNG GỌI TRỰC TIẾP THEO SỐ: 04.66622231 – 04.66637567 – 04.23.240240

VINA HOLIDAY

Vé máy bay quốc tế:

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Á :

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nhật Bản, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hàn Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ấn Độ, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Malaysia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Singapore, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Thái Lan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Myanmar, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Philippines, vé máy bay đi giá rẻ đi Indonesia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Lào vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Campuchia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Hongkong, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Macau, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brunei, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đài Loan, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Sri Lanka, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Maldives…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Âu:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Anh, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Pháp, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Đức, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Nga, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Séc, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ba Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ukraine, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hungary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bulgary, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Hà Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Na Uy, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Điển, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thụy Sỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Phần Lan, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bỉ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Romania, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Slovakia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Monaco, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Thổ Nhĩ Kỳ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Tây Ban Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Bồ Đào Nha, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Iceland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ireland, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Luxembourg, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Sip, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Macedonia, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Malta, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Montenegro…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Mỹ:

Vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mỹ, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Canada, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Mexico, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Argentina, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Brazil, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Chile, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Colombia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ecuador, vé máy bay đi Peru, vé máy bay đi Uruguay, vé máy bay đi Venezuela…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Đại Dương, Úc:

Vé máy bay đi Úc, vé máy bay đi Cook Islands, Vé máy bay đi Fiji, vé máy bay đi French Polynesia, vé máy bay đi Newzeland, vé máy bay đi New Caledonia…

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Trung Đông:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Bahrain, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Israel, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Jordan, vé máy bay đi Kuwait, vé máy bay đi Lebanon, vé máy bay đi Oman, vé máy bay đi Qatar, vé máy bay đi Ả rập, vé máy bay đi …

Đặt vé máy bay và giữ chỗ đi các nước Châu Phi:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Nam Phi, vé máy bay khuyến mại đi Ghana, vé máy bay đi Congo, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Ai Cập, vé máy bay đi Ma rốc, vé máy bay đi Tunisia, vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Zimbabue, vé máy bay đi Angola…

Vé máy bay nội địa Việt Nam:

Vé máy bay giá rẻ đi Đà Nẵng, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Nha Trang, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đồng Hới, Quảng Bình, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Đà Lạt, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Cần Thơ, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Điện Biên, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Phú Quốc, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Côn Đảo, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Huế, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Vinh, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Pleiku, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hà Nội, vé máy bay giá rẻ khuyến mại đi Hải Phòng …. giá vé máy bay từ 300.000 đến 3.7290.000

Đặt vé máy bay qua Yahoo Chat:

Yahoo1:  vemaybay_visa2

Yahoo2:  dulichquocte_3000

Yahoo3:  service_vinaholidays

Đặt vé máy bay qua điện thoại :

04.66637567 – 04.66622231 – 04.23240240

Phục vụ 247 qua Hotline: 0943570303 – 0943570606 - 01252489999

Đặt vé máy bay qua Email: info@vinaholidays.com.vn

Đặt vé máy bay qua website: Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v    ///    Vinaholidays | Vé máy bay giá rẻ | Tour du lịch trong nước | Du lịch nước ngoài |Đặt vé máy bay | Đăng Kí vé máy bay | dịch vụ đặt phòng khách sạn | đặt phòng khách sạn việt nam| đặt phòng khách sạn quốc tế | Book hotels | Cho thuê xe | dịch vụ làm v

Đại lý bán vé máy bay của Vietnam Airlines, Jetstar Pacific Airlines, Air Asia Airlines, Singapore Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Hongkong Airlines, Cathay Pacific, Asiana Airlines, Koreana Airlines, China Southern Airlines, China Airlines, Eva Airlines, eatern Airlines, china Eatern Airlines, Shanghai Airlines, Hainan Airlines, Kunming Airlines, Shenzhen Airlines, Royal Brunei Airlines, Laos Airlines, Phnompenh Airlines, Philippines Airlines, All Nippon Airways, Tiger Airways, American Airlines, United Airlines, Japan Airways, Thai Airways, Air France, Air Canada….

Bán vé máy bay nội địa các nước, bán vé máy bay nối chuyến, nối hành trình nội địa các nước

Địa chỉ bán vé máy bay, địa chỉ phòng vé máy bay, vé máy bay, air ticket, ve may bay gia re, ve may bay khuyen mai, dia chi ban ve may bay, ve may bay khuyen mai, chuong trinh khuyen mai cua Vietnam Airlines, địa chỉ bán vé

----------

